# My Boys Pawley and Bama



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Just a couple of pictures of the boys. Pawley wouldnt stand still so I had to get his on the sly. Only got one real good picture of Bama.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great looking boys. That Bama has such an expressive face.


----------



## Mindy72183 (Aug 2, 2009)

Beautiful boys! Like your patio furniture too.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Bama has that white snout just like Jules does! Love that boy!

And that Pawly, he is certainly a handsome one himself!!!! He looks like he has those lighter eyes! I LOVE that!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Your boys are beautiful and such sweethearts. So was dear Beau boy also. : )


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

you have such a wonderful bunch at your house


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Beautiful dogs!


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

Very handsome boys!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

great pictures! Lovely coats...


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Your boys are so handsome. Their coats are beautiful.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Carol*

Carol

I love THEM BOTH!! So glad Bama and Pawley are a team!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

The boys looks great!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Very handsome, happy looking boys!


----------



## gil1075 (Jan 13, 2009)

What a great looking team.........


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Your boys are looking mighty handsome!  Great pics, I just can't get over the beautiful colouring in Pawley's coat.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

They are gorgeous boys Carol!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Carol, those two look great! Didn't you say Pawley was named after Pawley's Island? I used to vacation there as a very young child, so I've got a soft spot for your newest family member


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Yes he is named after the island. One of the foster moms had just got back from a vacation there and named him after there.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

I just Love your boy's Carol! Great pictures of two very Handsome guys!


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

That pack is lookin' great! Your boys are so sweet.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Good looking boys!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

that first picture is a stunner, is that Bama ? lovely Golden bunch you have there


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Good to see pictures of Pawley and Bama. The boys do look good !


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

I agree with Dave that first picture is great. Bama I presume? I am ashamed to say I do not know which is which. 

Big game down I Jacksonville this weekend... many of my co-workers are on the way. I believe they will be disappointed of the outcome! Go Gators!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

loved the photos! the first one of pawley just cracked me up!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

You have two very good looking boys!! I love the first picture of Pawley too!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

They are,both,gorgeous!.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

what a handsome pair!!!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Yes the first one is Bama.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Bama is as handsome as ever and Pauley's face makes me smile. He looks like he's a goofball...like my Ike.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Love them pics - 2 very handsome boys there


----------



## MyHoneybunny (Apr 30, 2007)

Awwwww gorgeous redheads! :smooch:


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Gorgeous boys!!!


----------

